# subvod in pink



## RIEFY (20/2/16)

Any vendors have the subvod in pink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB (22/2/16)

@Mari - to confirm in the AM (Monday) but yes, I believe we do have a couple of pink Subvod's left....

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/kangertech-subvod-kit/


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Lol @RIEFY - have you gone pink on us.... 
When you get it we need a pink pic in the car


----------



## Mari (22/2/16)

Good morning @RIEFY we do have 2 Pink Subvods


----------

